# What is this? Where do I get one?



## Stakie (Jan 22, 2009)

So I seen this on Flickr.
It's spandex, right?
It reminds me of the festival of the lionking costumes except it has a normal head.

So, I was wondering where I could possibly get something like that.
I have been looking forever.

This is the costume I seen.






And these are costumes from festival of the lion king.






~points to the monkeys in the back and to the side at the lions~
See spandex, right?

I have been looking EVERYWHERE to get something made like these...
>.>

Any ideas?


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 22, 2009)

Definitely looks like spandex. 

I looks a little better heat wise since there is no fur but a pattern on the spandex instead.
Might be cheaper to make instead of a suit made with fur since fur is the stuff that costs alot. 

Unfortunately I don't know who makes this.
Otherwise I'd be on the site checking prices.


----------



## Stakie (Jan 22, 2009)

Fricken A, I know it should be cheaper. 
I like it because it's a lot more flexible then the normal suits.
If you ever seen the festival of the lion king you would know just how good these suits really are.
I can last only a few hours in the normal suits, but it's going to be for a huge dance recital..
So I want to get something like them...
Plus, they are just damn sexy.


----------



## Ranft (Jan 22, 2009)

That's pretty cool looking. I would rather wear something like this it definitely looks like it would be not as hot as a fursuit.


----------



## Stakie (Jan 23, 2009)

I am about 98% sure that it would be a bit more 'cooler'.


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Jan 23, 2009)

Random suggestion, but they sell zentai suits on eBay... perhaps get a white one and use fabric paints to create the appropriate pattern?


----------



## Stakie (Jan 23, 2009)

I would need a model. Geeze, I have been looking just about everywhere to see if I can get one made.

Now that I think about it, even cats on broadway had costumes like these. Which were even better since they had actual fur attached.

I wish I could find someone who could do it.
>.<


----------



## Bladespark (Jan 23, 2009)

http://www.spandexfurs.com/

Somebody there can almost certainly help you out.

Oh and http://shadow.spandexfurs.com/ takes commissions for Cats style costumes.


----------



## Stria (Jan 23, 2009)

That would be Miharu, she's a kig. I believe that is a custom zentie. I don't remember who did that one but more can be found at www.rabbitinthemoon.us and most were made by Kanakig in Thiland. He has a website but I can't remember it at the moment. Sure it can be googled.


----------



## Stakie (Jan 23, 2009)

Ah, so people do make them.

I need an idea for a fully black wolf, usually they are made for cats... but this time... it won't be.

That's why I think the fur attached is totally neat-o.


----------



## sashadistan (Jan 23, 2009)

Er...go to fabric shop, buy spandex and sew. ta da?


----------



## Stakie (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, but not everyone knows how to sew that well...


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 24, 2009)

This type of fursuiting is interesting.

I'll have to look into this.


----------



## sashadistan (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry. I'm on a uni course where this sort of thing gets mocked up in an afternoon. We have plenty of shops that sell spandex.

you could get a catsuit from an adult shop and dye/paint it.


----------



## Stakie (Jan 25, 2009)

It's hard to find things like that in general.

Everything I buy is pretty much online.
That's where you guys come in, since you would probably have just a tad more information then me on such things.

Truely, if we had stores that had body suits that I thought would be good for things like this.. I would.
Believe me I would....

But I don't.. T__T
As sad as that may be though.


----------



## WishingStar (Jan 26, 2009)

This is similar to how I want to build my suit(s)
That might be a full body unitard with hands, feet, and hood... The head could possibly be plastic or even paper mache.


----------



## Stakie (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah, the mask looks pretty simple.
It's the actual spandex I am looking at.
I found what they used for.. the cats on broadway... but I can't fugure out how they put the fur.. wqhich is my difficulty.


----------



## wolfbird (Feb 8, 2009)

Stakie said:


> Yeah, the mask looks pretty simple.
> It's the actual spandex I am looking at.
> I found what they used for.. the cats on broadway... but I can't fugure out how they put the fur.. wqhich is my difficulty.




If you're a little noobly at costume making, you could just glue it on. Like, if you have a high heat tolerance have a friend do it while you wear it. If you don't, get a duct tape dummy and glue it on that.

If you're familiar with sewing, I suppose you could hand sew it on while its over a duct tape dummy. I'd recommend against machine sewing it because mine hates spandex and often gets jammed. Plus, it's assumed that unless the spandex is being pulled tight (like, on a leg/etc) it's not going to be easy to match up the stitches if you add fur on.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Feb 9, 2009)

sexxeh


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 9, 2009)

Sewing sapndex is a serious bee-ach! It can be zig-zag'd but you really need a serger to do it properly. Not to mention chucking out that regular jumpsuit pattern and searching out a unitard pattern. Here's one place to learn from on the 'net;

http://www.stretchy.org/

Attaching fur is another trouble; you need expensive 4 way stretch fur to get it to stretch with the suit where you pieced it in if you made large expanses fur. The only source I'm aware of is National Fiber Technology.

http://www.nftech.com/

Occasionally they have over-runs of 4 way stretch that sell for $10.00 USD a square foot and up. (Yes, I did say square foot, not a typo) Problem is, this stuff won't dye. I promise. If they have the color you need, great. If not, *horribly expensive but they will make it to your specs*. I know, I need some for a costume.

*drops a few more coins into change jar marked for 'that' costume* 

You would piece the fur into the suit as you went, not sewing on top but making it part of your suit. Yeah, the good news and the bad. It would make a killer suit that would be cool enough to go the day at a con except for nature breaks. I breaks your pocketbook, too.

Wishing you luck,

_Kellan, the old warhorse._


----------



## Uro (Feb 9, 2009)

That thing is HELLA scary.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 9, 2009)

Uro said:


> That thing is HELLA scary.



that was my first thought as well^^ it looks kinda cool, but it really is pretty scary


----------



## nedded (Feb 9, 2009)

I know for a fact that cheap, single-color zentai suits can be purchased ultra cheap off Ebay. As for the shiny-smooth kigurumi mask, dunno. Ebay (and Google Shopping) also good for the wig.

IMHO, a much more feasible and certainly cheaper method than even the simplest of fursuits.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 9, 2009)

Inari85 said:


> This type of fursuiting is interesting.
> 
> I'll have to look into this.



As far as I know, it's not really fursuiting. This kind of thing originally popped up in the Anime fandom. It started with wearing these kinds of suits to try to emulate anime characters better and get the huge eyes and one tone skin.

Some people have turned around and managed to convert that to a neko form. In any case it's not fur-suiting. It has nothing to do with the fur fandom but can be adapted to be used in it.


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 9, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> In any case it's not fur-suiting.


How is it not?  If a person makes a suit of their character of materials like that because of preference or finance does that mean they did not make a fursuit?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 10, 2009)

WishingStar said:


> How is it not?  If a person makes a suit of their character of materials like that because of preference or finance does that mean they did not make a fursuit?



You do realize that just because someone makes a full body suit of something does not mean it equals fur-suiting. Damn you furries for continuing to try to label everything you like "Furry" or "Furrie" just because you like it, and don't care what it was "made for". Fursuiting is a furrie term for the fur fandom. You don't cross over to other fandoms and use it. Likewise when you borrow something from another fandom you do have to be a bit careful with using "Furry" terms for it.

The OP likes that style of a costume but the costume itself does not exist for the fur fandom. The concept came about for the use of the Anime fandom by anime fans, and exists for Anime cons. 

So when I say it is not "Fursuiting" I am pointing out the obvious. Now you take the concept and modify it to use as a form of fursuiting (make it distinct and different from the base) but the concept itself is not for or by the fur fandom. Hence why I say it's not exactly fur-suiting. You want an example of modifying it enough to be distinct, look up Roxicat. The thing in the OP is for cos-playing.


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 10, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> You do realize that just because someone makes a full body suit of something does not mean it equals fur-suiting.


First, *yes* I realize that not everybody in an animal costume is fursuiting. Mascots are one example right off the top of my head.

I was just confused - I thought the statement was about that style of costume.  Like if I made a costume of Star in that fashion, I wouldn't be considered to be fursuiting?  That was my question.



> Damn you furries for continuing to try to label everything you like "Furry" or "Furrie" just because you like it, and don't care what it was "made for". Fursuiting is a furrie term for the fur fandom. You don't cross over to other fandoms and use it. Likewise when you borrow something from another fandom you do have to be a bit careful with using "Furry" terms for it.


*WHOA!* I think we both had a slight misunderstanding. That sudden jump and conclusion was unnecessary and uncalled for.  That is nowhere near what I was trying to ask.

I asked a simple question.  I was *not *trying to say "It's an animal costume, therefore a fursuit -_durhur_-!"  I was simply confused by the previous statement, in which, I thought was in reference to how the suit was *built*.



> You want an example of modifying it enough to be distinct, look up Roxicat. The thing in the OP is for cos-playing.


That's who I was thinking of when I asked the question.  Again, I thought it was the *style of construction *being referred to, not the OP's pic itself.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 11, 2009)

WishingStar said:


> First, *yes* I realize that not everybody in an animal costume is fursuiting. Mascots are one example right off the top of my head.
> 
> I was just confused - I thought the statement was about that style of costume.  Like if I made a costume of Star in that fashion, I wouldn't be considered to be fursuiting?  That was my question.
> 
> ...



That is good. That makes you smart.

That second bit as supposed to be satirical. Not to be taken seriously. Probably should have made that more obvious.

The style of suit and the suit itself is not furrie or for the fandom. That's all I'm trying to point out. I personally object to taking things not for the fandom and using furrie words to describe it. It's just how I am.

It's like calling Sonic the Hedgehog furrie. He's not.


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes, you should have made the satirical part more obvious or omitted it completely. ;_; I was sitting there going:" ...W...what?"  I'm glad to know it was *just *satire though.

Anyway - I was thinking something similar for my suit before I even saw this.  Buying a full body unitard and making my own head and tail would be so much cheaper than purchasing a full fursuit from somebody.  I wouldn't so much have the plastic mask, but the unitard would be for filling in the colour of my character's fur.  Then I'd have on regular clothes, a fuzzy tail attached to a belt, and a fursuit head.  Quick, cheap, easy.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 11, 2009)

WishingStar said:


> Yes, you should have made the satirical part more obvious or omitted it completely. ;_; I was sitting there going:" ...W...what?"  I'm glad to know it was *just *satire though.
> 
> Anyway - I was thinking something similar for my suit before I even saw this.  Buying a full body unitard and making my own head and tail would be so much cheaper than purchasing a full fursuit from somebody.  I wouldn't so much have the plastic mask, but the unitard would be for filling in the colour of my character's fur.  Then I'd have on regular clothes, a fuzzy tail attached to a belt, and a fursuit head.  Quick, cheap, easy.



The thing to remember is that if you try to recreate something similar to what is in that picture, it can get really expensive fast just because in order for everything to stay together you have to have a damn good Surger. Which, is expensive. That of course is when you are trying to make it form fitting from scratch.

You can always buy a full body unitard and attach material to it and cover the unattached parts with regular clothes but...you have to make a duck tape dummy of yourself. Otherwise when you cover the unitard with regular fur-suit material it might not fit. Also if you use stretch material or thin material you really do need a surger. Otherwise everything will come apart at the seams. If you use material too cheap it will also do the same.

If you have one already that is good than it is cheaper. But if you have to buy one in order to get the effect...that is not cost efficient especially if you only use the machine for a single costume.


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm not planning to add fur to the unitard.

White full body unitard $50 -$60
Fursuit head - Can be made from $30 of material
Tail - Can be made from $20 of material or less
Clothes - already have those

In total, we're talking about a $110 suit.  I'll have to draw up plans to show


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 11, 2009)

WishingStar said:


> I'm not planning to add fur to the unitard.
> 
> White full body unitard $50 -$60
> Fursuit head - Can be made from $30 of material
> ...



Ah I see. You'd have to show us your plans. Sounds interesting.


----------

